# Does Anyone Want Guidance In Ziauddin University's Entry Test?



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

I gave the test last year and I thought I'd help out with anything I could...
Any information I give you will be the result of last year's test. Perhaps they changed it this year but I wouldn't know. So don't completely depend on what I tell you..
Also I am not an all knowing Oracle so expect me to not know some things.
Well then... Ask away!


----------



## mmaakk (Aug 15, 2017)

Yes please guide me as their isn't much time left.


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

As you already know their test is made from 6 subjects: aptitude, General knowledge, English, biology, physics and chemistry.
For aptitude you should be prepared for questions that will ask you about patterns. You have to be very careful and note how things are going. Questions could be: which of the following doesn't belong with the rest? Apple/hammer/banana/pear
Or it could be something much more difficult with questions that mostly appear in IQ tests so make sure to take those online from any website.
For G.K stay updated to the news and remember and research on the basic knowledge. Last year they asked: who was the first female shaheed pilot? This incident happened last year so perhaps they ask General knowledge questions according to the events that happened that year.
For english increase and enhance your vocabulary. Try to solve the crosswords from the daily newspapers. They're helpful
For biology...well..let's just say that not much was asked from the Karachi board intermediate books. Focus more on medical procedures but don't entirely abandon your course books. Just don't expect much to be asked from there.
For physics, be prepared for scientific reasoning.
For chemistry, prepare yourself in IUPAC and other things that require you to solve it like an equation..
Anything else you would like to know.

- - - Updated - - -

As you already know their test is made from 6 subjects: aptitude, General knowledge, English, biology, physics and chemistry.
For aptitude you should be prepared for questions that will ask you about patterns. You have to be very careful and note how things are going. Questions could be: which of the following doesn't belong with the rest? Apple/hammer/banana/pear
Or it could be something much more difficult with questions that mostly appear in IQ tests so make sure to take those online from any website.
For G.K stay updated to the news and remember and research on the basic knowledge. Last year they asked: who was the first female shaheed pilot? This incident happened last year so perhaps they ask General knowledge questions according to the events that happened that year.
For english increase and enhance your vocabulary. Try to solve the crosswords from the daily newspapers. They're helpful
For biology...well..let's just say that not much was asked from the Karachi board intermediate books. Focus more on medical procedures but don't entirely abandon your course books. Just don't expect much to be asked from there.
For physics, be prepared for scientific reasoning.
For chemistry, prepare yourself in IUPAC and other things that require you to solve it like an equation..
Anything else you would like to know.
Oh and last year they also asked who was Johnny Bravo. I'm not kidding. They really did.


----------



## mmaakk (Aug 15, 2017)

Johnny bravo ? ? 
Thank you for ur help.
I was about to revise all my intermediate course so how should I prerpare? In physics do they also give numericals? 
Should I stick with reasoning and formulae only or should I revise a lot of theory. Like in chem and bio too should I revise a lot theory or not ? I am somebody who never reads news so I definitely have to work a lot for that section ?


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

Clarify all the concepts and you'll do fine. In physics there were only one or two numericals that you didn't need much time for. They were quite simple.


----------



## Daiki (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey! Thanks a lot. I wanted to ask a few things.
Firstly what did you mean by medical procedures? Like the diseases and diagnoses we studied in our inter syllabus or what ?
Secondly Ziauddin has two branches, right? One in Clifton and the other in Nazimabad. So how is it decided that which student gets admission in which branch or do we have to mention it ?
And lastly can you tell me what's the annual fee of Ziauddin ?


----------



## Violettaworm (Aug 15, 2016)

Daiki said:


> Hey! Thanks a lot. I wanted to ask a few things.
> Firstly what did you mean by medical procedures? Like the diseases and diagnoses we studied in our inter syllabus or what ?
> Secondly Ziauddin has two branches, right? One in Clifton and the other in Nazimabad. So how is it decided that which student gets admission in which branch or do we have to mention it ?
> And lastly can you tell me what's the annual fee of Ziauddin ?


Firstly: yes that's exactly what I meant except that you should study extra procedures because they might ask you something not available in your inter books.
Secondly: I'm sure that the Clifton branch is the only branch where they teach MBBS and BDS. The other branch isn't used for the entry test.
Lastly: they increased their fees this year. Last year it was 8 lac per year but this year I've heard that it's 11 lac per year


----------



## kiran waheed (Oct 10, 2021)

Violettaworm said:


> Clarify all the concepts and you'll do fine. In physics there were only one or two numericals that you didn't need much time for. They were quite simple.


hello, i would like to know if the test is overall general knowledge based or does it follow Alevels or fsc syllabus?


----------



## itratzehra36 (Oct 17, 2021)

23 Oct 2021 my entry test of ziauddin university I wanna know the partition of subject wise 
how many question will be from each subjects
overall marks
duration of test
contribution of marks with aggregate
etc ....
kindly let me know


----------



## nazima (3 mo ago)

Chemistry, biology or physics k kitnai or kis type k question ayen gy


----------

